# [GET] The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos



## coepz88 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Michael Freeman. The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos *
ISBN: 0240809343 | Elsevier Science & Technology Books | May 2007 | 192 pages | PDF | 27 MB

Download This Book For *FREE*  :  *hxxp://photographers-eye.weebly.com*

*change "hxxp" to "http" .jn


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry but I have to see one photo oriented book on composition/design that is not seriously lacking.

A book on design in general is a much better choice.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, I have none. I have tried to get some but have not yet which is a big part of why I keep recommending taking a class. The other being that the interaction with the other students is very good.


----------



## coepz88 (Jul 12, 2010)

hmm  .. sorry for my stupid question  .. am i wrong to put it on this Thread ?  .. i just wanna share this book  .. u can download it for FREE if u want  ..


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ::ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!:: (sound of "time out buzzer")
> 
> MAJOR copyright infringement.
> 
> Get outta town, dude. :thumbdown:


 
Took me a second 'til I clicked over the hyperlink...  

What she said! ^^


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Haha... well then... I'm just going to have to wait until I've accrued about $500.



Is that what a class at the local college costs? You know how old my kids are so you know I'm pretty out of the loop... 

You know, I wish I had the brains to write the darn book.

But I keep looking for one and if I find it, you'll be the first one to hear about it.

Last but not least, if you are to take a class somewhere, make sure and check out the professor. Some are good (mine was exceptionally good) and some are useless.


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

coepz88 said:


> *Michael Freeman. The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos *
> ISBN: 0240809343 | Elsevier Science & Technology Books | May 2007 | 192 pages | PDF | 27 MB
> 
> Download This Book For *FREE* : *hxxp://photographers-eye.weebly.com*
> ...


It's poor forum etiquette to post images you don't own the copyright to, and it's even worse to then advocate, and provide the means, to steal an authors work. :thumbdown:

Your post has been reported to TPF forum management for adjudication.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Yeah... $500 - $600   Ridiculous, right?
> 
> Now that I think about it, my college roommate is a web designer and knows a thing or two about graphic art... she might have one I can borrow.  I'll have to ask her.  At the very least she'll be able to help me call bullsh*t on any sh*tty professors when looking into them.



Yes, it sounds ridiculous to me. But then again, our entire educational system seems ridiculous to me. We are the "richest' country in the world but we are the only one in the western world that doesn't have free education...


----------



## subscuck (Jul 12, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> We are the "richest' country in the world but we are the only one in the western world that doesn't have free education...


Publik skoolz free!


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I have to see one photo oriented book on composition/design that is not seriously lacking.
> ...



Andreas Feininger: _The Perfect Photograph
_
Great book overall!

Andreas Feininger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## coepz88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok .. sorry ,,    ,,, as i said ... i just wanna share it  ...


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 12, 2010)

Alrighty now, he appologized lets move on.

To the OP, if you have not removed the link, you should go back and edit it out.


----------

